# interior plastics on g-bodys



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

should i just sand all my plastics down and then get them painted with the car or do i just try to fiberglassing all of them? if you got pics showing either it will be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

JUST FUCKIN PAINT THE INTERIOR HOMIE THIS IS MINE


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Fiberglass then paint.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Me personally I'd just paint them but not too shiney I'd try and keep that textured look


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

what kind of paint to use, that wont peel after a while?


----------



## RollingLow85 (Jan 15, 2005)

im fiberglassing my interior panels, i was told if i just slap fiber glass on my dash it'll crack after a while since vinyl cracks..how do i go about doing this? :dunno:


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

yea i wanted to fiberglass my shit but i heard that after a while it starts cracking... i guess imma just sand the orange peel texture and paint


----------



## joe nuts (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Jun 14 2008, 09:15 PM~10871008
> *what kind of paint to use, that wont peel after a while?
> *



x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HELP


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

if you wanna paint the plastic pieces......sand them smooth, clean then very good,use an adhesion promoter(helps paint bond to plastic)then paint and clear if desired


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 26 2008, 11:30 PM~10743609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my elcamino interior


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

degrease, scuff with brillo, acetone, adhesion promoter, flexible primer, base clear. still get the orginal texture look through the paint and clear but smooth to the touch


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

sic713 said:


> my elcamino interior


i like that upper door panel.. did you just take off the vinyl and fiberglassed the board?


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

as far as the paint goes.. you can use SEM interior paint.. they're spraycans.. thats what i used on mine.. i just washed the dash/parts.. scuffed them.. sprayed sum bulldog.. and then sprayed the dyed.. afterwards i brought the sem clearcoat.. and it seemed to have changed the color a bit... let me look for a pix


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm working on painting my interior any special paint I need and where can I get it do i sand it down a lil bit so the paint sticks or how do i go about painting it any info would help me out a lot thanks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

a couple ways you can go about this....... u can remove the panel u want painted, wash, degrease, adhesion promoter (bulldog) paint with sem interior dye.....
better way imo.... wash, degrease scuff with proper sandpaper, clean again, adh promoter, a good 2 k primer... sand smooth, any basecoat then seal with good clear, however it will leave a shinny effect, speaking on the dash if u do that....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

